# fuel shortages..



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The petroleum products shortage is expected to continue until 15 May, said an official at the Social Solidarity and Domestic Trade Ministry on Monday.

Hesham Saadallah, the head of the ministry’s crisis prediction unit, said the reason behind the continuation of the crisis is the fact that Egypt has begun the wheat and rice harvest season during which large quantities of diesel fuel, estimated at 272.1 million liters, are needed to run the machines used to harvest 4.57 million acres of wheat and 1.9 million acres of rice.

Saadallah told Al-Masry Al-Youm on Monday that his ministry and the Petroleum Ministry were responsible for the current fuel crisis in Egypt as they had not prepared themselves for the crisis.

He said the government was facing the crisis in a completely random manner and that it does not prepare itself for such crises despite the fact that the ministry’s crisis prediction unit warned the minister and provided him with all of the necessary solutions to keep the situation at bay.

Meanwhile, gas and diesel fuel shortages continued on Monday in Cairo and all governorates, while a number of fuel supply depots demanded protection from the police and military forces.

Fathi Abdel Aziz, head of the control and distribution unit at the Social Solidarity and Domestic Trade Ministry, said that the fuel shortage crisis “was improving as additional quantities of gasoline and diesel fuel had been supplied to the market after new shipments reached the country through the Suez and Alexandria Ports.”

A report released by the ministry on Monday that was submitted to Prime Minister Kamal al-Ganzouri concerning the current crisis revealed a shortage in the amounts of fuel being supplied in most governorates.

According to the report, the quantities “continue to be lacking” and “35 gas stations in Cairo have no gasoline or diesel fuel.”

The report went on to say that a number of governorates, including Ismailia, requested police and military protection against armed robbery of gas stations.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would love to know how they can predict the date it will be over,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

That's roughly one week before the presidential elections. Interesting


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Last Friday I witnessed a fight at a military owned petrol station, not between customers, but between a customer and one of the army officers. Scary stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

272.1 million liters, are needed to run the machines used to harvest 4.57 million acres

possably bad matamatics


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> a military owned petrol station


Which are these please? I have been curious to discover. I have come across online articles referring to Wataniya gas stations, but I do not recall ever having seen a station branded in that way.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> Which are these please? I have been curious to discover. I have come across online articles referring to gas stations, but I do not recall ever having seen a station branded in that way.




By law we cannot mention army brands.. it is classed as treason in Egypt.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> By law we cannot mention army brands.. it is classed as treason in Egypt.


And the Egyptian press article which mentions Wataniya does suggest that reveling 'secrets' about such operations (e.g. production figures etc.) could be viewed in that way.

So, leaving aside the issue of the army, and returning to the original subject:

If I wanted to know the brand of a fuel station which (ahem) might be particularly likely to cope well during the fuel shortages, which brands might I consider?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Which are these please? I have been curious to discover. I have come across online articles referring to Wataniya gas stations, but I do not recall ever having seen a station branded in that way.


OK so I won't mention the name but you are not wrong. It is hardly a secret since the staff are all in military uniform. BTW the brand is in Arabic


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> By law we cannot mention army brands.. it is classed as treason in Egypt.


I'm sure this is the law but it doesn't make it any less pathetic since they are not precisely hiding behind civilian clothes :spy:

I shall bear your advice in mind though


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> .........If I wanted to know the brand of a fuel station which (ahem) might be particularly likely to cope well during the fuel shortages, which brands might I consider?


About 40% of the ambulance services' fleet is out of service due to the sever shortage of fuel.........

So answering your question..........HCWW.......Holding Company for Water and Waste water would be the best option I believe


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A man was killed and four others were injured Friday in clashes over scarce fuel outside a gas station in Minya Governorate, Upper Egypt.

Security sources told Al-Masry Al-Youm that the fight began between drivers queuing in line to get fuel in a Malawi City gas station.

One dead, four injured in fuel clashes | Egypt Independent


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Our kindly shell employee here in sherouk told my husband to hurry and get some diesel as he knows the trucker is not coming for a day or two, even more shortages...hope you all have back up donkeys to get to work on!!!!


----------

